

Show HN: A crowd-sourced MOOC (Massive Open Online Course) - polymathist
http://www.indiegogo.com/crowdcourse

======
polymathist
Hi guys, OP here. This is one of my first major projects, and it's basically a
crowd-sourced version of Khan Academy, Coursera, etc. Please give it a look
and consider making a contribution. I'm always happy to hear any feedback.

You can check out the site directly at <http://www.crowdcourse.com/>

------
Miserlou57
I built something very similar two years ago:

<http://www.newschool.co/>

I essentially abandoned the project, but I'd like to get back in it. If you're
interested in working together somehow, shoot me an email at Miserlou57 at aol
dotcom.

~~~
polymathist
Thanks for your interest. It's funny that we both started with Calculus as our
first course. I'd be interested in a conversation. Expect an email from me
soon.

------
sqwerty
how did you get that domain name?

------
Toshio
I love the idea and I'd love to contribute, but English is not my first
language and my pronounciation is terrible.

I would consider creating no-sound video lectures with annotations on the
side, if someone else with a clean pronounciation would then do the voiceovers
and mix their recorded voice into the videos.

Have you considered such a scenario?

~~~
polymathist
Thanks for the suggestion. I'd love to branch out and support non-native
English speakers (as well as other languages) in the future.

